
How to write stuff that gets on the front page of Hacker News - lpolovets
http://blog.alinelerner.com/how-to-write-stuff-that-gets-on-the-front-page-of-hacker-news/
======
majewsky
Was hoping the post would be a single sentence like "Do cool shit and tell us
about it."

~~~
gumby
I think her point is that's not sufficient, and perhaps not even necessary.

But (like you I guess) those are the ones that typically get my clicks. But
see: both of us clicked on her link!

~~~
majewsky
Only to be able to write a snarky comment about it, but yeah, I admit that
proves her point.

------
ngrilly
How meta: the advice of getting a bit drunk to be able to write great stuff is
controversial in itself ;-)

------
thorwasdfasdf
Thank you for posting this! This definitely goes under the category of
"helpful", especially for any content writers/marketer.

It's interesting, This writer states that drinking wine helps her write, and
she makes a great case for it. She's not the only one: Stevie Yeggie's
infamous blog is titled/subtitled "Drunken blog rants"

------
mooreds
Tldr:

Be controversial with data or be helpful (with or without data).

I have submitted a lot to hn and based on my own posts, I have to agree with
this. Not that I have anywhere near her success rate.

I might also add "be interesting in a niche off the wall way" as a third path,
but these are much more like lightning strikes. Things like a list of the
moons or a pointer to composting info (both of which I did).

But if you are content marketing for a tech business, the tips from the
article are solid. It also probably helps to post about something intensely
interesting to many people in the community (like jobs). Would be interested
to see analysis of other less general topics and see if the same rules hold.

------
dewyatt
Just put Bayesian and Rust in the title. :)

~~~
yitchelle
What about blockchain? Oops, this is not reddit.

~~~
HNLurker2
That's /g/ jargon

------
eccbits
Great stuff!

